# Machining a two part combination gear



## Norppu (Oct 26, 2020)

I will do not one but two gears and a bushing from bearing bronze.
These three parts are put together using thermal interference fit.





The video linked below has subtitles in English, Finnish and German languages.
The English and Finnish subtitles are hand written and the German subtitles are translated by Google after which they are read thoroughly to catch the Google jokes therein.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 27, 2020)

Love all your videos. Thanks for taking the extra time to show off your skills.


----------

